# No operation can be performed on Wireless Network Connection



## Renam (Jul 22, 2016)

"No operation can be performed on Wireless Network Connection 2 while it has its media disconnected
No operation can be performed on Local Area Connection 2 while it has its media disconnected" 
That's the message I get when I try to renew my ip. It all started when I was playing a video game and my internet turned off only for my computer. My phone was connected. I restarted my computer but that didn't fix it so I typed in command prompt (ran it as administrator first on an administrator account) "ipconfig/release" and it released my ip just fine. I then did "ipconfig/renew" and that message popped up. I have tried just about everything I could find and nothing has worked. It would mean a great deal if someone was able to help me, for I have an important game to get back to with my friends


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Open a (black) Command Prompt window:
Hold the *Windows logo* key and press *r*; in the Run box type *cmd* and click on *OK*.

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

[Press ENTER after the command.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## Renam (Jul 22, 2016)

I don't have another computer so I just took a picture with my phone


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

Laptop? Is there a switch or key combination to turn the wireless radio on/off? Maybe you accidentally hit it? If you right-click the wireless icon in the System Tray, do you have the option to troubleshoot? Have you tried that?


----------



## Renam (Jul 22, 2016)

Desktop


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

OK, did you try the troubleshooter?


----------



## Renam (Jul 22, 2016)

What do you mean? If you mean when I try to connect to the Internet and it says I can't so I press the trouble shooter, I already did that and it just told me to restart my router (already did)


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

No, in the System Tray (down by the clock), you should have an icon for your wireless network. If you right-click on it, you should have an option to troubleshoot any network issues.


----------



## Renam (Jul 22, 2016)

Just tells me to restart my router


----------



## Renam (Jul 22, 2016)

Wait, I just did some skipping steps and it says "a network cable is not properly plugged in or may be broken" with a red x. Under that says "Problem with wireless adapter or access point" with a yellow triangle with an exclamation mark


----------



## Renam (Jul 22, 2016)

How do I fix this


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

It doesn't give you the option to troubleshoot your wireless network? I just tried turning the switch off on my laptop and ran the troubleshooter. It actually came up with an accurate solution, turn the switch on.


----------



## Renam (Jul 22, 2016)

I have a desktop


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

I understand. I only mentioned the laptop because that is where I have a wireless adapter. All my desktops use gigabit NICs, wired. You should still have that option. 
Open your Network and Sharing Center (via Control Panel, if need be) and click on Troubleshoot problems:








Then click on Network Adapter:








Follow the steps from there, if that's not where you were before ...


----------



## Renam (Jul 22, 2016)

Ok, I will try this


----------



## Renam (Jul 22, 2016)

This isn't a way to challenge your knowledge on this stuff, but how does this fix my problem with trying to renew my ip? And it did the same thing with the reset router (skip steps) then I get to the page with the network cable is broken or not plugged in and problem with wireless adapter or access point


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

You are apparently not connecting to your router. Your computer is not talking to the router, which is why you do not receive an IP address. We're trying to figure out if there is a way to reset your wireless adapter, to get it working again.


----------



## Renam (Jul 22, 2016)

Ok, thank you so much


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Try to install the latest wireless driver. Get it from your PC manufacturer's web site (first choice) or motherboard manufacturer's web site (second choice) or adapter manufacturer's site.

If installation fails, exactly what happens?

If installation succeeds, exactly what happens when you try to connect to your network?


----------

